# Bed bugs or something else?



## Jig8705 (5 mo ago)

Let me start by saying I know nobody can answer this for 100% without an inspection. I’m just curious what anyone thinks the most likely possibility is.

there’s a guest room in my home that has al lot of clutter. Nothing gross for the most part, just clothes and suitcases etc. i suppose some of the clothes are dirty, but that would be the most gross thing.

Nobody has been in there in at least 6 weeks… maybe .12. I went in today to do some de cluttering and fo put linens on the naked bed and noticed 3-4 tiny bugs on the mattress. I’d say they were flea sized. They didn’t seem to jump like fleas. There may be more bugs but knowing how troublesome bed bugs are I left the room and am doing some research before I make things worse.

im assuming these are bed bugs. But is there any other possibility before I start trying to treat the issue? I have a lot of de cluttering to do in there, and need to do it right if possible. I don’t have any pets and I live alone- someone did use the guest room for a while before it was unused. But there was no evidence of bed bugs when they vacated.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Bed bugs. You need to quarantine that room, remove everything from it, take it outside, clean the clothes in hot water and treat the bed for the bugs. You let them get out of hand and you'll not be a happy camper.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

They can live up to one year without food!



https://www.co.marathon.wi.us/Portals/0/Departments/HLD/Documents/bed-bug-fact-sheet.pdf


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Catch one of the things and take a clear picture of it, usually they won't occupy a bed where there is no food for them. They will come out in the daytime searching for food if their hungry though. 

Before you panic get a clear picture next to a coin for reference.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't know where you live, but, it's been up to 150F in the car, here. You can put clothes/bedding in the car if it's at least 113F.



https://www.vdacs.virginia.gov/pdf/bb-heat1.pdf


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Nik333 said:


> I don't know where you live, but, it's been up to 150F in the car, here. You can put clothes/bedding in the car if it's at least 113F.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.vdacs.virginia.gov/pdf/bb-heat1.pdf


Interesting and helpful article.


----------



## Jig8705 (5 mo ago)

Hey guys this is the best picture I could get. I feel like it’s bedbugs. I just don’t get when the infestation started, as there were none when my long term guest was here. It’s like they showed up while nobody was there.

I have some questions and I’m kinda freaking out right now, but I’ll wait til some people confirm.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

You stated in post 1 that some of the clothes weren't cleaned prior to putting them in the room. Bedbugs harvest skin slake and that's what you have in dirty clothes. You can buy an aerosol bed bug killer, and spray it under the piping of your mattress. I am sure if you lift it up, there will be like a kazillion more. Spray it well, and evacuate the room of everything like I said.

Wife was staying in a Motel in Albequerque some time back and she began to get bitten. They had to shut down her room and all adjacent rooms, move her to another hotel and treat her clothing.

Example: Harris 16 oz. 5-Minute Bed Bug Killer Foaming Spray/Kills All Life Stages (3-Pack) 3GOLDBB-16A - The Home Depot


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

It look like it could be a BB, please take another pic with the bug in the light, this pic the bug is in the shadow.



bed bug - Google Search











10 Bugs That Look Like Bed Bugs But Aren't (With Pictures)


Eliminating bed bugs is not easy, especially because there are a handful of other bugs that look like them. In this post, we will cover some of the bugs that look like bed bugs.




farmfoodfamily.com


----------



## Jig8705 (5 mo ago)

Steve2444 said:


> It look like it could be a BB, please take another pic with the bug in the light, this pic the bug is in the shadow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much- I’ll get a picture asap. I ordered a couple of disposable hazmat suits in case I need to go through and trash / quarantine etc. once they arrive in just a couple hours. I will get a better pic. (The hazmat sounds more hardcore than it is… it cost like 7 bucks on Amazon. Cheap and disposable. Even if they aren’t bedbugs, the situation is giving me extreme anxiety so I went ahead and ordered some supplies. Again, I’ll share a pic ASAP, thanks for your help. 



chandler48 said:


> You stated in post 1 that some of the clothes weren't cleaned prior to putting them in the room. Bedbugs harvest skin slake and that's what you have in dirty clothes. You can buy an aerosol bed bug killer, and spray it under the piping of your mattress. I am sure if you lift it up, there will be like a kazillion more. Spray it well, and evacuate the room of everything like I said.
> 
> Wife was staying in a Motel in Albequerque some time back and she began to get bitten. They had to shut down her room and all adjacent rooms, move her to another hotel and treat her clothing.
> 
> Example: Harris 16 oz. 5-Minute Bed Bug Killer Foaming Spray/Kills All Life Stages (3-Pack) 3GOLDBB-16A - The Home Depot


/shudder

I got some bed bug killer from Amazon that seems similar in chemicals/use as the thing you linked. I also got a fog bomb specifically for bed bugs

. I know that if they are bedbugs it’ll take more than a bomb, but right now I’m trying to keep it in check (if bedbugs is what it is) Until I get in there and get more pictures and potentially hire a professional. Aka preventing it from getting worse.


----------



## Jig8705 (5 mo ago)

Steve2444 said:


> It look like it could be a BB, please take another pic with the bug in the light, this pic the bug is in the shadow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok here is a couple more pics.im reposting the blurry coin pic just for size reference.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

It's hard to tell, but I am NOT thinking it's a BB, looks more like a Beatle of some sort. 

Put it in a jar and take it to a couple of local pest control places ask them what they think it is, and DON'T mention the words Bed Bug.


----------



## Jig8705 (5 mo ago)

Thank you for the suggestion. Is the reason for not mentioning bed bug is to see what they come up with without priming them that it could be a bed bug?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

The fuzzy picture and the circumstances indicated bed bugs, but that is a beetle. Harmless. Save the bunny suits until you get an expert like the county extension service to tell you for sure. A bedbug is almost microscopic and certainly does not have a segmented body.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Jig8705 said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. Is the reason for not mentioning bed bug is to see what they come up with without priming them that it could be a bed bug?


Yes, Some companies see $$$ signs at the mention of bed bugs.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Could it be a brown carpet beetle?






Carpet Beetles | Entomology







entomology.ca.uky.edu


----------

